# What is multiling http?

## RikBlankestijn

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Chris W

Can you please explain your question?  The term "multiling" is unfamiliar.

----------

## kashani

Are you thinking of mutiplexing http? If so it's part of the HTTP 1.1 spec. You can streaming http gets over a single connection versus opening lots of http connections like you do in http 1.0. There are some cool load balancers and proxies that do this in front of your server farm. Basically off loads TCP connection setup and tear down to other machines.

kashani

----------

## RikBlankestijn

Ok thanks for the comments. I did a nmap scan on my localhost and saw that the 777/tcp port was open for an unknown service. Then I googled for that port and saw that it was used for multiling http.

Seeing kashani's explaination, now I know that this would be my xmms player streaming some mp3's..  :Wink:  Thanks again.

----------

## Chris W

Port 777 is also used for "AIM Spy Application" but that should not be an issue for a Gentoo box.

----------

## RikBlankestijn

Correct, I also saw that type of usages for the port, but indeed not applicable to gentoo/linux.   :Razz: 

----------

